

Kevin Rose is killing the DiggBar - adamhowell
http://about.digg.com/blog/digg-digg-iframe-toolbar-dead-unbanning-domains

======
frederickcook
Completely agree. It is terribly annoying being linked to a website, looking
up at the url, and seeing some bullshit aggregator or other url-forwarder. I
feel like I'm being taken advantage of, and immediately bounce.

~~~
quizbiz
Why? I am not bothered by it in the least bit. It does not affect my user
experience.

~~~
joelanman
\- you can't bookmark or link to any page you come across - the address bar
will always contain the digg bar URL

\- it's very insecure - phishing becomes much easier because the actual
address is never shown

------
ilamont
I'd love to see the same thing happen to Hootsuite's Ow.ly URL shortening
service, which frames content in a similar way to the Diggbar.

~~~
pkaler
You can tell it not to. There is a setting to turn it off. I could give you
details but I don't know how to turn Ow.ly's framebar back on!

~~~
nollidge
I don't think you can do it for everyone who clicks your ow.ly link. You can
only turn it off for yourself (like it sets a cookie or something).

------
Major_Grooves
I wonder if Kevin has done this because he is so in tune with what the geek-
crowd think and if so has he made this decision for the right reasons? The
geeks here in HN and elsewhere are always going to complain the loudest about
things like the DiggBar. However, Digg is trying to go mainstream - do the
normals really care about the DiggBar? Presuming they represent >99% of Digg's
desired audience should they really make a change for the 1% that are moaning?
Admittedly I have no idea what the point of the Digg bar is because I too hate
it, but I wonder if amongst the normals it is achieving its business goal and
therefore should stay?

Just playing devil's advocate.

~~~
coderdude
I believe their desired audience _is_ that 99% (now that the core tech crowd
has left). Have you seen the programming section's 'popular' page? It's
practically barren. That's how you know the original tech crowd left. In
Digg's prime that section was poppin', so to speak.

~~~
stanleydrew
That's kind of what the parent comment was pointing out. There aren't really
tech geeks on Digg anymore, and the presumption is that only tech geeks care
about not having the DiggBar. So maybe it doesn't make sense to get rid of it,
if most of the people on Digg don't care anyway.

------
brandnewlow
Even if all Rose does is re-energize his core audience and get people talking
about Digg again...that'd be pretty terrific.

------
FlorinAndrei
The first thing I did after the DiggBar was released, was to turn it off.

~~~
nailer
I ended up changing sites - wrapping other people's content was creepy.

------
Major_Grooves
Everything I look at through Digg is frustratingly slow to open. I'm presuming
this is something to do with the DiggBar rather than the sites having trouble
coping with the Digg traffic. I'll be glad to see its back.

------
codingthewheel
Easily the most likable thing Kevin Rose has ever done. Not just the killing
of the DiggBar, but the unbanning of banned sites, and this little bit:

 _Also with the launch of the new Digg will be unbanning all previously banned
domains. While we will apply automated filters to prevent malware/virus/TOS
violations, no other restrictions will be placed on content._

This actually gives me hope for Digg.

------
alastair
I agree that forcing content to be framed with the 'diggbar' is
annoying/wrong/bad/etc, but I kind of like it as an optional feature. It can
be very handy when you open a bunch of links from the main page at once, and
then forget what the headline was or want to check out the comments quickly.

~~~
froo
I've started using digg again occasionally and the Diggbar doesn't bother me
that much from a casual user point of view.

What ended up making me turn it off was actually all the framebusters, because
I had gotten in the flow of using it and when it went away, it was annoying.

------
Gieckboy
Diggbar is dead, long live Diggbar: "That said, we will continue to iterate on
our browser extensions for Firefox, Chrome, and IE. Look for seriously
revamped versions of those in a few months.”

------
hkuo
This is a nice first step to common sense changes to Digg. Features often seem
like great ideas during brainstorming sessions, but don't rise to expectations
when they are actually implemented.

------
dcurtis
Well, now we know which were the disagreements between Kevin and Jay.

~~~
cfinke
Or Kevin took this opportunity to frame the DiggBar as Jay's bad idea, whether
it was or not.

------
Dellort
Digg is nothing short of pollution of the Internet.

~~~
wonginator1221
Digg, back in its prime, use to be a thriving tech community. However, since
its expansion, it has attracted all types of internet users who seek
infographics, videos of cats and political commentary rather than tech
articles.

------
andrewcooke
i go to digg, click on some link, see a new page. so what is this diggbar?
(hey, don't look at me strange, i use reddit..)

~~~
andrewcooke
to answer my own question, it's described here -
<http://about.digg.com/diggbar> \- and seems to be something that's completely
optional (you can enter a url like <http://digg.com/http://google.com> that
displays, in this case, google in a frame with a "bar" at the top).

given all that i still don't understand a comment on this page about disabling
it - it seems to be something you have to _enable_ not disable...

~~~
fletchowns
When it first launched it was opt-out. Due to everybody hating it, they
changed it to opt-in.

~~~
andrewcooke
ah! thanks...

------
hop
How about the misleading advertisement 3rd down next?

